# sequencing and coding of COPD and Pneumonia



## bonbrent@yahoo.com (Sep 20, 2016)

We are trying to clarify how to code scenarios with copd and pneumonia. We have been guided to use COPD with acute lower respiratory infection(J440)whenever we have a diagnosis of COPD and Pneumonia for same patient. Also to code the J440 first due to the code also note in the book.
How would you code the follwoing scenarios including sequencing:
1. COPD and MRSA Pneumonia
2. COPD with exacerbation and Pneumonia unspecified
3. COPD with exacerbation and MRSA Pneumonia
4. COPD with unspecified Pneumonia

Thanks for your input


----------

